# Weaning off prednisolone- headaches//



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I am 15 weeks and have been on prednisolone since 4 weeks. Initially it was 10mg, up to 20mg at 6 weeks, back down to 10mg at 10 weeks and have been weaning off since 13 weeks with 5mg for 7 days, then 5mg on alternate days for 7 days then 2.5mg alternate days for a further week...

Since coming down to 5mg I have had very bad headaches that last for days and paracetamol has little effect and i can go to bed with at night and it is still there in the morning- this is not everyday..

Could this be a side effect of coming of the prednisolone? My BP is normal,

Any input greatly received,
Tikki. x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tikki,

Congrats on the pregnancy   Second tri already, hope you get to bloom now 

Headaches can be a side effect of weaning off prednisolone  but they should resolve once you are off them altogether, they tend to be associated with the drop in dose which is probably why they don't happen every day. Sorry the paracetamol isn't helping   try taking them regularly for the day that the headache lasts for and keep drinking plenty of water. If they don't resolve soon then do speak to clinic/GP just to get it checked out, but as I say they should resolve once you're body is back to it's natural levels.

Hope this helps. Best wishes
Maz x


----------

